# My serious struggle with COVID



## DF (Apr 16, 2021)

If I were to be infected.  Certainly with over 35 years of gym time & taking at least decent care of myself I'd recover no problem.  COVID had other plans for me.

            My symptoms:  Dizziness/light headed, severe headache, eye pain, fever,  severe low back, hip and leg pain,  severe abdominal pain and difficulty breathing. Severe loss of appetite with eventual loss of taste and smell.  Taste and smell was replaced by this nasty metallic taste/smell.  Not a mild symptom in the bunch and all exacerbated by a nasty dry non productive cough. 

            There was no position that would offer any kind of relief.  It was constant unrelenting pain 24 hours a day.  I stuck it out for 8 days at home hoping that I'd turn the corner anytime.  Just attempting to sit up in bed and walk about12' to the bathroom was a huge undertaking.  I found that a heating pad did offer some relief of the lower back pain/spasms.  Also a long hot shower initially offered some relief of symptoms with improved breathing.  I eventually had to stop the showers after almost passing out.

            On day 8 my wife made arrangements to be seen at an Urgent Care facility.  They took us in checked us both.  Lucky her lungs were clear and they sent her home.  They checked my vitals and called the ambulance to take me to the hospital.  My Oxygen saturation level was dangerously low.  Normal is mid 90's and up.  Mine at the time was 88 and I was having a very difficult time breathing. 

            At the hospital they ushered me into a room and took a Chest x-ray ASAP.  The diagnosis was severe Pneumonia due to COVID.  They got me hooked up to an IV and Vital monitors and (low pressure) oxygen then started the COVID protocol.  This included Remdesivir, Dexamethasone, Antibiotic, IV fluids and Vitamins C, D3, Zinc multivitamin and Tylenol to break the fever and blood thinners for clots.

            Once the fluids started I got relief of almost all my symptoms except difficulty breathing, the severe abdominal pain and loss of appetite.  Probably due to the dehydration.  I welcomed the relief wherever it came from.   

            I spent the next couple days propped up on a hospital gurney and parked in a couple different ER rooms while they waited for a hospital bed.  The only thing I ate was ginger ale and a couple graham crackers.  Also my friggin ass was rubbed raw by sitting.  Don't wear boxers under your sweat pants!!!!! cotton briefs! Also trying to pee in those damn portable hospital urinals takes a talent.  I was good 2 out of 3!  We won't talk bout the third time.

            After 2 days of treatment I'd have thought that I'd be getting some improvement in my breathing.  They did try a nebulizer treatment and gave me an albuterol inhaler.  Neither of these seemed to help and in fact I felt like my fight to breathe had gotten worse over the 2 days.  Even though I was still on low pressure oxygen (about 5L). 

            They finally transported me to a hospital room with a comfortable bed! on day 3.  They continue to give me fluids and the COVID protocol.  I'm hooked up to all kinds of machines and the low pressure oxygen tethered to the wall.  Still my breathing sucked.  My lungs felt like they were soaked in water.  If I'd try to take a bit of a deeper breath it would lead to a horrible coughing fit.  At this time I was literally fighting for every small breath.  Kind of like someone had a pillow pressed over my face & I could only get a sip of air in at a time.

            I think it was day 3 that the Respiratory Specialist came to visit.  She did not have anything good to say. I was going for a chest CT to check for clots.  This was not what I was wanting to hear.  I knew that I was struggling.  It was to the point now that I could not waste a breath on communicating.  I was fighting for every breath.  My O2 Sat had dipped down 86-88 (Normal 95 ish).           

            What she said next was a punch to the gut.  " If your O2 doesn't improve soon we will have to intubate you."  What this meant to me was ..... There was a very good chance that I would not be going home to my family.  Talk about a flood of emotions coming over me anger, despair, shock ....... how the fuk could this be happening to me?
            It was about 3am.  I sat propped up in my hospital bed.  I needed to text my wife and tell her everything I had to say.  How much I love her, what she means to me, how absolutely fantastic she has made my life ect....  I told her I'd do my best to continue my fight, but there was a good chance I wouldn't make it home to her.  I apologized........

            At 7am one of the RN's came in and said.  "Today we are going to try putting you on high pressure oxygen." This would triple the volume from around 5L to 15L. It was immediate relief!!!! I could breathe without the struggle! it felt great!

            This was the opportunity that I needed. After 3 days of not improving with the treatment.  Now I knew that it was all up to me.  I had to do whatever I could to exercise my lungs.  I got out of my bed and started pacing the room.  I'd do 10 min, 15, 20 min......
            The respiratory specialist brought me a spirometer.  I used that to exercise my lungs.  I'd hover over the sink hack, cough, choke & spit up gobs of nasty stuff.  What I was doing was working. 
            The nurse was able to come in and adjust the oxygen down a little at a time.  I worked my pacing up to 45 min.  Then I'd sit & use the spirometer.  I'd reach over head & stretch out my rib cage.  I worked my way into squats 3x10 at a time. I then started grabbing surgical gloves and blowing them up.  It wasn't long before I was able to pop them.... a proud moment of mine...LOL

            I did this "workout" for 2 days and I was greatly improved.  The nurse was able to reduce my oxygen down to 1L.  Then back to 1L on low pressure.  I did try to go without oxygen 1 night.  My numbers dropped too low and they woke me to put it back on.  Still a victory non the less. 

            On day 6 of my hospital stay I worked hard on getting sprung.  It took multiple meeting of  staff.  I passed all the tests & they let me out at 6pm.  I was going home!


----------



## Jin (Apr 16, 2021)

Holy ****ing shit. Glad you’re alive!!!!!


----------



## Blusoul24 (Apr 16, 2021)

Wow. Rough go man. Glad you made it home.

Just out of curiosity, were you taking any preventative supplements or anything beforehand?


----------



## creekrat (Apr 16, 2021)

Dammit man. We were just talking about you the other day. Glad you’re back with us


----------



## Flyingdragon (Apr 16, 2021)

Hope and Pray for a speedy recovery....


----------



## Sicwun88 (Apr 16, 2021)

Wow!!
Glad to see you pulled thru!
Thts some serious shit!
Wishing you the best!!


----------



## Gadawg (Apr 16, 2021)

Glad youre getting better!  My workout partner got it five weeks ago. Hes still coughing


----------



## DF (Apr 16, 2021)

Blusoul24 said:


> Wow. Rough go man. Glad you made it home.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, were you taking any preventative supplements or anything beforehand?


At the start of COVID.  I had started taking D3,  but not religiously.


----------



## DF (Apr 16, 2021)

I just want to thank those that take the time to read.   I know long threads... who does that? Lol

I’m hoping this will be therapeutic for me.  I don’t know what’s taken a worse beating my body or my mental health.


----------



## Uncle manny (Apr 17, 2021)

Damn dude you had it tough with that sht! Glad you pulled through and made it out alright!


----------



## sfw509 (Apr 17, 2021)

Glad to hear you are home and recovering. Stay positive and listen to your body. Best wishes.


----------



## The Tater (Apr 17, 2021)

Prayers for you brother.


----------



## permabulker (Apr 17, 2021)

So interesting to hear an accurate story about what it’s like when it’s not just mild symptoms. Sounds atrocious. No one should have to go through that. Glad to hear you managed to recover eventually.


----------



## CJ (Apr 17, 2021)

That was scary to read, even though I obviously knew you made it through. So glad that you're on the mend..... Holy shit!!!!!


----------



## j2048b (Apr 17, 2021)

Damn dude it aint fake, most feel they are immune to this, unfortunately myself included, man i am glad u pulled thru, 

Recently i started having that nickel taste in my mouth like i had a mouth full of pennies or nickels, and i went straight for the zinc, echinacea, vitamin c and vitamin d, i hope i dont ever get it nor do my kids as 1 has asthma, 

Im glad u pull3d thru df!!


----------



## Gadawg (Apr 17, 2021)

How old are you DF?


----------



## Bobbyloads (Apr 17, 2021)

Jesus bro sorry to hear that glad your ok and really good writing skills I hate reading and I read all of to has me really feeling what you went through.


----------



## Jin (Apr 17, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Jesus bro sorry to hear that glad your ok and really good writing skills I hate reading and I read all of to has me really feeling what you went through.



Bobby read a whole article length post with no pictures. 

DF has special education level powers.


----------



## DF (Apr 17, 2021)

Gadawg said:


> How old are you DF?



I’ll be 52 this summer.


----------



## creekrat (Apr 17, 2021)

I mean someone needs to be responsible for Snake's bacon dispersion


----------



## 1bigun11 (Apr 17, 2021)

Good write-up bro. Thank you for sharing. Glad you beat it!


----------



## Bobbyloads (Apr 17, 2021)

Jin said:


> Bobby read a whole article length post with no pictures.
> 
> DF has special education level powers.



Not a fan of reading I must say can’t keep focused on more than a paragraph maybe 2 but this really was a good read had me rooting for him even knowing obviously he was alright since he posted this lol


----------



## rawdeal (Apr 17, 2021)

DF ... THANK you ... in all your time on this board, this may be the most important post ever from your history of contributing.



DF said:


> If I were to be infected. Certainly with over 35 years of gym time & taking at least decent care of myself I'd recover no problem.  COVID had other plans for me.



The above is what appears too often from other Bro's on boards like this.  It may be the odds can be skewed in favor of clean living gymrat He-Men like all of us here think we are, but there ain't no "certainly" about it.  Some Luck may be involved, and other factors we're not even aware of.  

I'm glad you are back for your overall value to this board, and I'm glad you decided to tell your story.  It may be a bit of a stretch, but you may have saved someone's Life who has read this ... thanks again!

..........  lay off the 20-rep Breathing Squats for a while


----------



## Mind2muscle (Apr 17, 2021)

Wow man.  So glad you made it out of that.  Thank you for writing this.  Very eye opening.  You may have just swayed me to get the vaccine as I have been on the fence about getting it for a couple months now.  Hope you continue to heal up.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Apr 17, 2021)

I'm really glad you pulled through this and it's a powerful story too. 

So many people minimize covid, and it's just like a crapshoot as far as who gets it mild and who gets it bad. Scary as ****. Glad you made it dude!


----------



## Snachito (Apr 17, 2021)

What happened to you really hits home, I hope you have a full healthy recovery!!


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 17, 2021)

God damn DF, you are one tough son of a bitch!!! Many would have given up but you didn't give in, you fukked covid right the fukk out of you!!!! And thank God you did! 

That's some scary shit bro! You could have been a statistic but Noooooooooooooo of all that you learned from training day in and day out never give up and you proved that! 

Your a fukkin warrior!!!!!! Nothing will keep you down!!!!!!


----------



## DF (Apr 17, 2021)

rawdeal said:


> DF ... THANK you ... in all your time on this board, this may be the most important post ever from your history of contributing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you!
I wanted to give the perspective of someone that’s had more than just a mild case.  Seems I was the Typhoid Mary that spread this.  I got symptoms first.  Then my wife,  brother,  80 year old mother and a woman that works at my office and her family.  I was the “lucky” one that got the worst of it.


----------



## DF (Apr 17, 2021)

Boogieman said:


> God damn DF, you are one tough son of a bitch!!! Many would have given up but you didn't give in, you fukked covid right the fukk out of you!!!! And thank God you did!
> 
> That's some scary shit bro! You could have been a statistic but Noooooooooooooo of all that you learned from training day in and day out never give up and you proved that!
> 
> Your a fukkin warrior!!!!!! Nothing will keep you down!!!!!!



Once I got that little bit of relief from the high pressure oxygen.  Thoughts of my wife and family were the driving force.  Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## Spongy (Apr 17, 2021)

damn brother, I appreciate you sharing!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 17, 2021)

Damn Df your about the only member here I truly love .. I’m glad u didn’t die homie would have broke my little heart.


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Apr 18, 2021)

That's insane.  Wow.

Slic.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Apr 18, 2021)

DF - I am so, so sorry to hear you went through all of this, but to echo the other brothers - absolutely thrilled you pulled through it! Well fought!

thanks so much for sharing such a personal perspective. Seriously. Sending you all the best vibes and wishing you a speedy recovery and that hoping you’re back to full steam soon!


----------



## bronco (Apr 18, 2021)

DF said:


> Once I got that little bit of relief from the high pressure oxygen.  *Thoughts of my wife and family were the driving force*.  Thank you for the kind words.



Thanks for sharing your story DF. Just the thought of not going back home to my wife and kid would be devastating. Good to hear you are doing much better now


----------



## Yaya (Apr 18, 2021)

Glad you pulled through bro
I had covid in Feb. Got a little winded a few times and the lower back pain. Its scary how it hits everyone so differently

Be strong


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Apr 19, 2021)

Great to see your story DF.  

I've had people laugh when I said that I quit smoking after 20+ years because of COVID, but stories like yours reinforce my decisions to do so.  

I'm so glad you've made it home, and hope you improve quickly my friend.  If there is ever anything I can do to help, even if it's someone to talk to via text etc. let me know.  Glad to be there for you if I can be.


----------



## DF (Apr 19, 2021)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Great to see your story DF.
> 
> I've had people laugh when I said that I quit smoking after 20+ years because of COVID, but stories like yours reinforce my decisions to do so.
> 
> I'm so glad you've made it home, and hope you improve quickly my friend.  If there is ever anything I can do to help, even if it's someone to talk to via text etc. let me know.  Glad to be there for you if I can be.



Thank You Cole!

I'm doing much better.  Still not near 100% with difficulty breathing, chest tightness and I'm winded very easily.  I have some follow up blood work and a chest x-ray tomorrow.  I'll be on blood thinners for a couple more weeks.  

One recommendation that I would make for every family.  Purchase a oxygen saturation sensor and put it in a drawer somewhere.  This will give you the most important vital stat in the fight against COVID.  They are cheap & just clip onto the finger.  Normal range mid 90's,  Low 90's consult your primary or heath professional.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Apr 19, 2021)

DF said:


> Thank You Cole!
> 
> I'm doing much better.  Still not near 100% with difficulty breathing, chest tightness and I'm winded very easily.  I have some follow up blood work and a chest x-ray tomorrow.  I'll be on blood thinners for a couple more weeks.
> 
> One recommendation that I would make for every family.  Purchase a oxygen saturation sensor and put it in a drawer somewhere.  This will give you the most important vital stat in the fight against COVID.  They are cheap & just clip onto the finger.  Normal range mid 90's,  Low 90's consult your primary or heath professional.


That's a great piece of advice, I'll order one up.  

Again DF, if I can help in any way let me know buddy.


----------



## rawdeal (Apr 20, 2021)

DF said:


> . . .
> One recommendation that I would make for every family.  Purchase a oxygen saturation sensor and put it in a drawer somewhere.  This will give you the most important vital stat in the fight against COVID.  They are cheap & just clip onto the finger.  Normal range mid 90's,  Low 90's consult your primary or heath professional.



Good recommendation, and good addition to explain what the numbers mean.  The pulse oximeter I bought shows the oxygen saturation and the heart rate.  Back in my school days, if I got in the low 90s on an exam, I'd be pretty satisfied with myself, but your oxygen saturation level should be higher than that.  The one I have is usually silent,but it will beep if  the number ever gets down to 93 or lower.  Cheap, quick + easy to use, and one can be shared by everyone in the home.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Apr 20, 2021)

DF said:


> Thank You Cole!
> 
> I'm doing much better.  Still not near 100% with difficulty breathing, chest tightness and I'm winded very easily.  I have some follow up blood work and a chest x-ray tomorrow.  I'll be on blood thinners for a couple more weeks.
> 
> One recommendation that I would make for every family.  Purchase a oxygen saturation sensor and put it in a drawer somewhere.  This will give you the most important vital stat in the fight against COVID.  They are cheap & just clip onto the finger.  Normal range mid 90's,  Low 90's consult your primary or heath professional.



Good advice. I'm kind of prepper, and I got one before covid. We've used it many times now. I also recommend having a blood pressure cuff, glucosemeter, and a decent first aid kit.


----------



## nimrod69 (Apr 20, 2021)

Thanks for sharing DF! and speedy recovery! 

Cant believe there are people that still tink covid is fake shit, conspiracy .. .etc


----------



## DF (Apr 20, 2021)

nimrod69 said:


> Thanks for sharing DF! and speedy recovery!
> 
> Cant believe there are people that still tink covid is fake shit, conspiracy .. .etc



I would hope that there’s nobody that thinks this is fake.  The fact of the matter is only between 1-5% of the people that get COVID will have to be hospitalized.... lucky me! Lol

That being said our hospitals are already over taxed even without COVID.  A 4 hour wait in the ER is not unusual.  Wish our government would/could improve our health care system.  COVID will be considered nothing compared to the next more deadly virus.... it’s coming no doubt in my mind and we will be on our own when it happens.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Apr 20, 2021)

DF said:


> I would hope that there’s nobody that thinks this is fake.  The fact of the matter is only between 1-5% of the people that get COVID will have to be hospitalized.... lucky me! Lol
> 
> That being said our hospitals are already over taxed even without COVID.  A 4 hour wait in the ER is not unusual.  Wish our government would/could improve our health care system.  COVID will be considered nothing compared to the next more deadly virus.... it’s coming no doubt in my mind and we will be on our own when it happens.


I'll be honest and say I was reading it almost waiting for the zinger/punchline of what seemed to be an increasingly terrible joke.


----------



## snake (Apr 20, 2021)

This shit is real and it's here. I hope everyone gets their vaccination as soon as they can. I love all my brothers and wouldn't want to lose any of you guys!


----------



## DF (Apr 20, 2021)

HollyWoodCole said:


> I'll be honest and say I was reading it almost waiting for the zinger/punchline of what seemed to be an increasingly terrible joke.



No joke on my part.  I honestly believe we will face something much worse than COVID.


----------



## DEADlifter (Apr 20, 2021)

Damn DF!  That sounds like it was a terrible ordeal.  Also a very eye-opening read.  Your story of having Covid really knock you around is the first account of anyone I "know" having it bad.

Where I live people are pretty hard headed about it.  I received a lot of flack for getting vaccinated so early.  After reading this I am glad I did.

Glad you made it brother.


----------



## DF (Apr 20, 2021)

DEADlifter said:


> Damn DF!  That sounds like it was a terrible ordeal.  Also a very eye-opening read.  Your story of having Covid really knock you around is the first account of anyone I "know" having it bad.
> 
> Where I live people are pretty hard headed about it.  I received a lot of flack for getting vaccinated so early.  After reading this I am glad I did.
> 
> Glad you made it brother.



Yup,  it kicked the holy crap out of me for sure.  I’ll be forever wondering why it hit me so badly.  If there’s anything that can prevent someone going through that.  I’m all for it.


----------



## Beserker (Apr 20, 2021)

That’s crazy brother. Get well and raise hell!


----------



## RISE (Apr 26, 2021)

DF said:


> Yup,  it kicked the holy crap out of me for sure.  I’ll be forever wondering why it hit me so badly.  If there’s anything that can prevent someone going through that.  I’m all for it.



Glad you made it through DF, that shit sounds terrible.  Did you do any blood work that might explain what made you so vulnerable?  Also it seems like your docs were more reactive than proactive.  I would think they would have put you on high flow oxygen before having a serious talk with you.  

I've also wondered through this if tren would leave someone more vulnerable due to the hit it takes on your cardiovascular system.  Not sure if you were on tren or not, just something I've always wondered.


----------



## DF (Apr 26, 2021)

RISE said:


> Glad you made it through DF, that shit sounds terrible.  Did you do any blood work that might explain what made you so vulnerable?  Also it seems like your docs were more reactive than proactive.  I would think they would have put you on high flow oxygen before having a serious talk with you.
> 
> I've also wondered through this if tren would leave someone more vulnerable due to the hit it takes on your cardiovascular system.  Not sure if you were on tren or not, just something I've always wondered.



I will say they were not very forth coming on the information as to what was actually going on.  I'm learning more after the fact.  I did not have any blood work prior to COVID.  Had a shit load during though and have yet to see any of it.

I was on a blast for the first time in 2 years.  I was doing a bulk with Test/Deca 750/600.  It was going well up 8lbs at the end of week 8.  No idea if that had anything to do with how badly I got hit with COVID.


----------



## RISE (Apr 27, 2021)

DF said:


> I will say they were not very forth coming on the information as to what was actually going on.  I'm learning more after the fact.  I did not have any blood work prior to COVID.  Had a shit load during though and have yet to see any of it.
> 
> I was on a blast for the first time in 2 years.  I was doing a bulk with Test/Deca 750/600.  It was going well up 8lbs at the end of week 8.  No idea if that had anything to do with how badly I got hit with COVID.



There was an article last year that pointed out that one of the many factors that many patients effected by covid had was low test.  This is more than likely bc many of those seriously effected by covid are elderly, but I'm not sure about people using large doses of androgens.  

It would be interesting to see what your vitamin D levels were like before being infected.


----------



## Badleroybrown (May 2, 2021)

Bro glad you are on the mend. I had it in the beginning of Jan. Not as bad as you. I did Loose my taste and smell.. as of today I still have not gotten any of it back... i hope it doesn’t last much longer but I was talking with someone the other day and they lost there’s in April of last year and still have not gotten it back...


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (May 3, 2021)

Man just reading this.  Glad you were able to overcome this.  I had COVID during Christmas last year and while I experienced nothing like what you did, I must say this shit sucks.  I only had loss of appetite: no loss of smell or taste just didn’t want to eat anything and felt very tired for about 4 days straight where all I wanted to do was sleep.   Again, glad you made it through your bout.


----------



## DF (May 28, 2021)

Figured I'd give an update:  

     The last round of blood work came back good.  My kidney's and liver are back within range.  My last chest x-ray shows improvement.  In stead of severe diffuse pulmonary disease I now have moderate.  Next chest x-ray in one month.

My breathing and cough has significantly improved.  I started light workouts at home.  Hope to get back to my gym after the holiday weekend.  I feel like I'm 90% improved.  I'll know more after my return to my regular workouts.


----------



## rawdeal (May 28, 2021)

Great news!


----------



## NbleSavage (May 28, 2021)

Good luck, DF. Hope ye keep getting back to good.


----------



## transcend2007 (May 28, 2021)

DF said:


> Figured I'd give an update:
> 
> The last round of blood work came back good.  My kidney's and liver are back within range.  My last chest x-ray shows improvement.  In stead of severe diffuse pulmonary disease I now have moderate.  Next chest x-ray in one month.
> 
> My breathing and cough has significantly improved.  I started light workouts at home.  Hope to get back to my gym after the holiday weekend.  I feel like I'm 90% improved.  I'll know more after my return to my regular workouts.



That's great news DF .. we need to you to get back to full strength asap so you can continue your jock strap snapping that you've done to those members who deserve it (including me) over the years ... !!!


----------



## JackC4 (May 28, 2021)

Glad you’re on the comeback trail DF


----------



## HARDGAINS (May 28, 2021)

I am going to post something i swore i would never speak of again in my life. I am a bodybuilder for almost 35 years and i as well caught COVID and almost passed away from it. Long story short i was a day away from the ventilator and the Dr pulled my wife aside and told her if you want your husband to have a chance at survival take him home because if he goes on the ventilator the chances of sepsis and infection will kill him. His theory was he had seen so many patients stuck in a bed their lungs collapsing because of no movement. He gave us oxygen to take home and his instructions were as hard as it was for me to walk even 2 steps every hour and my wife pushed me to do it and was relentless. Also mega doses of vitamin D. It was HORRIBLE and i do not remember much, but slowly i got stronger. There is another side to this story as to why my Dr did what he did and it was because i was on a cycle at the time and it also helped save my life. Because of high doses of Test & HGH my blood cells were very strong and he even prescribed and administered my exact cycle while in the hospital, it had helped tremendously in keeping me alive. I had come to find out while in the hospital they had give the President anabolic steroids at the time as well. Friends of mine have not been as lucky as us and did not make it. I remember counting days knowing i had to do all I could to just make it to day 10, 12, 14 because they said each goal your chances of survival go up, and thankfully because of a Dr who actually card and though out of the box, a loving wife who caught COVID  taking care of me and a very strong cycle i survived to tell a story i never wanted to. This ordeal  was the hardest and scariest thing i have ever gone through in my life and made me focus now on what's important in life the most, your family, wife, and taking each day for a blessing.


----------



## Mythos (Jun 13, 2021)

I worked in an ER through the pandemic and most of the people I saw that were seriously ill from it were old and/or overweight, but I definitely did see a few outliers..otherwise healthy fairly in-shape adults. It can definitely happen to anyone. Glad you made it DF


----------



## rawdeal (Jun 14, 2021)

HARDGAINS from the above post at least caught some good luck with his doctor.  Saw a discussion on another board with a link to medical literature somewhere that stated those of us with higher than average testosterone levels might fare better during extended hospital stays for COVID, car accidents, or anything else.

But the reverse is true if you happen to be hit hard by COVID or something else anyway ... people who do DIY test who leave no evidence in their medical records will see their test levels crash during extended stays, leaving them *more* vulnerable to COVID or other problems than they would otherwise have been ... and most doctors won't know what's going on or why.

Sounds like HARDGAINS' doctor was a cut above  ......


----------



## DF (Jun 16, 2021)

rawdeal said:


> HARDGAINS from the above post at least caught some good luck with his doctor.  Saw a discussion on another board with a link to medical literature somewhere that stated those of us with higher than average testosterone levels might fare better during extended hospital stays for COVID, car accidents, or anything else.
> 
> But the reverse is true if you happen to be hit hard by COVID or something else anyway ... people who do DIY test who leave no evidence in their medical records will see their test levels crash during extended stays, leaving them *more* vulnerable to COVID or other problems than they would otherwise have been ... and most doctors won't know what's going on or why.
> 
> Sounds like HARDGAINS' doctor was a cut above  ......



I was in the middle of my first bulk/blast in a couple years (test/deca 750/600).  It was going well and I was on track to meet my goal.  I was up 8lbs in 8 weeks.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 16, 2021)

How are you feeling now DF? Have all your symptoms gone away?


----------



## DF (Jun 16, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> How are you feeling now DF? Have all your symptoms gone away?



This is the start of my 3rd week back at my gym.  To my surprise my strength is on par with my normal trt weights (upper body anyway).  Squats will take a bit to get back.  I do need to rest a bit longer between sets.  I'm also pretty damn sore after a workout (to be expected) .... Lol.  I have a follow up chest x-ray next week.  I'd have to say I'm about 95% back to normal.  Very happy with my progress to this point.  

Thanks for asking brother!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 16, 2021)

Good to hear dude.


----------



## quackattack (Jun 16, 2021)

DF said:


> This is the start of my 3rd week back at my gym.  To my surprise my strength is on par with my normal trt weights (upper body anyway).  Squats will take a bit to get back.  I do need to rest a bit longer between sets.  I'm also pretty damn sore after a workout (to be expected) .... Lol.  I have a follow up chest x-ray next week.  I'd have to say I'm about 95% back to normal.  Very happy with my progress to this point.
> 
> Thanks for asking brother!



Glad to hear you are doing better. Your post is what helped me decide to get the vaccination... If I die from it it's kind of on you.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jun 16, 2021)

DF said:


> This is the start of my 3rd week back at my gym.  To my surprise my strength is on par with my normal trt weights (upper body anyway).  Squats will take a bit to get back.  I do need to rest a bit longer between sets.  I'm also pretty damn sore after a workout (to be expected) .... Lol.  I have a follow up chest x-ray next week.  I'd have to say I'm about 95% back to normal.  Very happy with my progress to this point.
> 
> Thanks for asking brother!


Get after it old man!


----------



## white ape (Jun 17, 2021)

damn dude. crazy story. glad you're okay


----------



## Mr._Goodington (Jun 18, 2021)

wow dude, thank you for sharing


----------



## Snachito (Jun 19, 2021)

DF, I was NOT going to get the vaccine, but after re-reading this thread again I will be getting it.


----------



## rawdeal (Jun 20, 2021)

Meatheads should think twice about getting the vaccine.

Coupla yrs ago, pre-Covid, my local chain store pharmacist had trouble injecting a regular Flu shot because (I guess) of the scar tissue in my Delt.

A few months ago I got my 2 Pfizer COVID shots at a large outdoor venue set up to be a drive-through ... you stayed in your car, hung your arm out the window and sacrificed your Delt for science.  Left Delt for me, the driver, Right Delt for Wife, the passenger.  The male nurse for my 1st shot kept telling me to relax my shoulder, which I thought was pretty relaxed already.  Female nurse for the 2nd shot told me she could "see the muscles dancing under my skin," and also urged me to relax  (gimmie a break, she was *hot* and my Wife was busy looking at her own shoulder).

These are the only reasons meatheads should fear the vaccine ... and, yes, I know I could be banned for life for saying that on some other boards, but this is UG


----------



## Mind2muscle (Jun 20, 2021)

Glad your doing okay DF.  I gotta say after reading about your covid scare and a few others I am now considering getting the vaccine.  I’ve been very hesitant because of how it’s being pushed and how fast it became approved for emergency use and how it is still only approved for emergency use.  However I need to remain healthy for my family.


----------



## Zadek (Jun 20, 2021)

Holy sh*t dude! Glad you came through it.
Reading this blows my mind. To think that it can affect someone so harshly when they are in great shape health wise, yet barely affect others who have crap health is insane.

I caught it about two months back and wouldn’t have even known I had it if it was for the loss of smell and taste. Literally the only symptoms I had. Yet then I read your story and listen to friends and feel so lucky it didn’t hit me harder.

I’ve been on the fence when it comes to the vaccine. One part of me wants it while the other part doesn’t. I’ve never had a vaccine in my life other then the ones required for school in the 80’s and 90’s. And I’ve always done great fighting things off naturally. But then I hear all these stories and it makes me wonder if I should start.
part of what holds me back is how quick this vaccine was pushed out and the fact some already have issues like the JnJ.

Appreciate your story though and again am glad you are ok!


----------



## DF (Aug 13, 2021)

UPDATE:  I just got the results of my latest and probably last chest x-rays. So, good news.  Workouts are going good other than dealing with elbow tendonitis.  It's always something.....

"Your chest x-ray shows near complete resolution of the inflammation in your lungs following pneumonia.  There may be a bit of residual scarring which is common and not a concern."


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 13, 2021)

That's great DF, good to hear!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 13, 2021)

Good to hear Df


----------



## sfw509 (Aug 14, 2021)

Awesome news. 

Glad to hear your healing.


----------



## FearThaGear (Aug 14, 2021)

It's so crazy the way it affects people differently.

I had Covid and had a headache for about 3 or 4 days. The only other symptom that I had was being tired and winded when I tried to walk for a longer distance. This lasted about 2 weeks.

A guy that I work with died with covid at the age of 52 and an old friend of mine died at the age of 41.

Both did have some underlying conditions like diabetes and the other one weighed about 450 lb at 6'2


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Aug 14, 2021)

From catching COVID on 11/19/2020 to getting cleared medically by my doctor on 05/10/2021 seemed like an eternity.  The messed up thing is I have no underlying health conditions.

Glad you are feeling better DF!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 14, 2021)

We know a 22 yr old kid that died recently, no underlying conditions we know of.


----------



## transcend2007 (Aug 14, 2021)

Great news on your continuing recovery DF ... I lost a close business contact Thursday night ... young dude ... early 30's with a young family ... more than 100 pounds overweight ... but other that was healthy ... now gone ... I can't believe it ... this hit very close to home for me ... I'm heart broken and angry at the same time ... all I can think is this never shouldn't of happened ...


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 14, 2021)

It’s good to hear you are making forward progress, good luck brother


----------



## RichardSilva (Sep 12, 2021)

DF said:


> If I were to be infected.  Certainly with over 35 years of gym time & taking at least decent care of myself I'd recover no problem.  COVID had other plans for me.
> 
> My symptoms:  Dizziness/light headed, severe headache, eye pain, fever,  severe low back, hip and leg pain,  severe abdominal pain and difficulty breathing. Severe loss of appetite with eventual loss of taste and smell.  Taste and smell was replaced by this nasty metallic taste/smell.  Not a mild symptom in the bunch and all exacerbated by a nasty dry non productive cough.
> 
> ...


Wow man, god bless you. Glad you are fine now


----------

